# Altima SER?



## 4thGenTinkerer (Nov 1, 2009)

Hi everybody, I have been looking into buying an altima ser of about the '03 to '05 vintage. I have found a couple which look pretty sweet. One is an 04 with 80K mi. full trim automatic for $13k. The other is a five speed '05 same trim 60K mi. $14,500. I guess i would like some input about the pros and cons and if I should buy one of these or keep dumping $ into my 4th gen. Maxima 
Thanks in advance for your input. :thumbup:


----------



## NALtech (Oct 30, 2009)

FYI the 3.5's are bad about timing chains making a ticking or whining sound.


----------



## snobels (Nov 12, 2009)

*2005 Altima SE-R*

Hello I have a 2005 black with a six speed it has 103000km on it. It's in nice shape. The wheels just need polishing. I want $15000 for it.


----------



## liljohnny (May 25, 2006)

4thGenTinkerer said:


> Hi everybody, I have been looking into buying an altima ser of about the '03 to '05 vintage. I have found a couple which look pretty sweet. One is an 04 with 80K mi. full trim automatic for $13k. The other is a five speed '05 same trim 60K mi. $14,500. I guess i would like some input about the pros and cons and if I should buy one of these or keep dumping $ into my 4th gen. Maxima
> Thanks in advance for your input. :thumbup:


Umm, they only made SE-R's in 05 & 06 so not sure what that 04 is but it's not an SE-R!:waving:


----------



## jamol1988 (Nov 17, 2009)

*NISSAN ALTIMA SE-R*

One of a kind!

2006 Nissan Altima SE-R

Color: Code Red Metallic

Milage: 45.ooo

Transmision: Quick shift 5 speed automatic.
Fully Loaded w/Traction Control.
Clean Title/History. 2nd owner. Print out Carfax report available.
Car Fully serviced at local Nissan sercive center and maint. book is available. I've done several exterior, interior and performance upgrades such as: Staggered Axis Super Hiro rims with New Falken tires: front- 235/35 19x8.5, rear- 265/35 19x9.5. Nismo Cold Air Intake, Full GReddy Evo2 Exhaust, Brembo Slotted and Cross drilled Brake Rotors with Nismo R-Tuned Cyramic Brake Pads.
Nice Bose Sound System with 7 inch indash Pioner Avic Z3 headunit with 40gb HDD, Handsfree Bluetooth, Rear view camera, HD Radio, Navigation, iPod ready and much more. HID headlights and fog lights. All upgrades were professionally installed and all receipts are available... all parts are under warranty.


----------

